

 Ctrl-R Searches History and Other Historical Tricks - nathanh
http://blog.nahurst.com/ctrl-r-searches-history-and-other-historical

======
yesimahuman
I'm stupid, I didn't know you could hit ctrl-r repeatedly to keep searching. I
use vi mode so I always try to hit Esc and then j/k but it doesn't work.
Thanks for the tip!

